# Авиация > Современность >  Индийские ВВС в Каргильском конфликте

## alexvolf

Зимой 1998г регулярные части и наемники пакистанской армии проникли на индийскую высокогорную территорию.Наступление велось в полосе шириной 10км и протяженностью более 200км.Все перевалы и дороги простреливались пакистанской артиллерией со второй высочайшей вершины мира К2(8611м) или горы Тайгер Хилл(5000м).Стратегически этот плацдарм не мог служить для крупномасштабного наступления да и местность была безлюдной и большую часть года покрыта снегом,но как раз по этой территории проходило национальное шоссе 1А Шринагар-Лех.
Высоты в полосе наступления пакистанских регулярных частей составляли от 2700м (Каргил) до горы Драс(8611м) и Тайгер Хилл(5000м).Пакистанцы усилили артналеты появилась угроза срыва перевозок грузов по стратегически важному шоссе 1А.Попытки индийских войск овладеть штурмом близ лежащие вершины потерпели неудачу.26 мая командующий индийскими соединениями запросил помощь авиации.До этого индийские ВВС выполняли только разведывательные полеты.21 мая при выполнении аэрофотосьемки пакистанских позиций самолет Canberra 106 эскадрилья индийских ВВС был сбит ПЗРК Stinger.Дальнейшие разведывательные полеты выполнялись самолетами МиГ-25РБТ 102 эскадрильи.Боевые действия проходили в Каргиле на высоте 4800-5400м над уровнем моря.Авиации приходилось работать на высоте 3000м над землей (9000м над уровнем моря).
Продолжение следует...

----------


## alexvolf



----------


## alexvolf

Для использования Мираж 2000 как истребителя-бомбардировщика срочно был дан заказ на закупку подвесных прицельных контейнеров ATLIS-II компании Thomson-CSF позволяющие наводить УАБ Matra BGL 1000 Arcole (калибр 1000кг лазерное наведение).Дела с закупкой данного оборудования с самого начала пошли криво,поэтому решено было закупить прицельные контейнеры изральского производства Rafael Litening  с полуактивным лазерным наведением УАБ калибра 450 кг.В срочном порядке 12 шт Мираж-2000 были оборудованы усиленными пилонами,приборами тестирования и т.д.Наземный персонал прошел переучивание.
1 июня на полигоне Поркоран прошли испытания прицельных систем с реальным бомбометанием.Испытания были признаны успешными.
В ходе боевых действий 7-я эскадрилья ИБ использовала только свободнопадующие АБ испанского производства 1970г выпуска калибром 250 кг.На каждый самолет подвешивалось до 12 АБ прицельный контейнер подфюзеляжный бак и 2 УРС Magic II
для самообороны.Группа ударных самолетов после взлета встречалась с истребителями сопровождения 1-й эскадрильи и совместно выдвигалась в сторону индийской части Джамму и Кашмир под прикрытием МиГ-29,которые находились парами в воздухе 20 минут,затем заменялись новой парой.
Удары наносились в районе Тололинга,по высотам 5140м благодаря чему 20 июня сухопутные части индийских ВС вернули свои позиции.16 июня 7-я эскадрилья смогла нанести удар по узлу снабжения пакистанцев Монто Дало полностью уничтожив(разрушен 50 строений вместе с личным составом-100 человек).24 июня ВВС Индии впервые применили УАБ с лазерным наведением-был уничтожен штаб пакистанской группировки на горе Тайгер.За применением УАБ следил маршал ВВС Типнис со своего самолета.Удары по Тайгер продолжались несколько дней-удалось полностью перерезать пути снабжения пакистанцев.4 июля после 11часового,ночного боя индийским сухопутным силам удалось полностью овладеть позициями на Тайгер Хилл.К 9 июля индийская армия вернула под свой контроль 99% сектора Баталик и 90% сектора Драс.
За время операции Operation Vigay самолеты всех типов совершили 1200 самолето-вылетов из них 160 разведывательных,580- ударных и 460 истребительных.На долю Мираж 2000 выпало 500 самолето-вылетов,274 вылета 1-й эскадрильи решая задачи ПВО и 226 вылетов 7-й эскадрильи наносивших удары по наземным целям,в ходе которых было сброшено 55 т. АБ.
http://www.bharat-rakshak.com

----------


## OKA

Действия авиации в очередном индо-пакистанком конфликте , наверное лучше в этой ветке обсуждать .

----------


## OKA

" Пленный пилот ВВС Индии Абхи Нандан (по указанному личному номеру - Вартаман), который командовал авиакрылом индийских ВВС во время  воздушного боя на границе воздушного пространства Пакистана и Индии в Кашмире, при этом как утверждает Пакистан, машина Нандана была сбита уже в воздушном пространстве Пакистана (тут стоит подождать данных объективного контроля). 




 


На текущий момент у Индии минус 2 истребителя. У Пакистана минус один F-16 (фото или видео сбитой машины Индия пока не представляла).
Сообщения о потерях сторон на земле достаточно абстрактны, как у пакистанцев (у которых уничтожили 5 приграничных опорных пунктов), так и у индийцев, по которым наносились авиаудары из воздушного пространства Пакистана.

Пакистан заявляет о правомерности своих действий в ответ на беспричинную агрессию Индии.
Индия в свою очередь заявляет, что реализует свое законное право на самозащиту связанную с атаками террористов на индийских военных с территории Пакистана.

Целый ряд стран, в том числе и РФ, призвали стороны к снижению напряженностей и переговорам, тем более что разного рода военные инциденты в Кашмире периодически происходит, но это не означает, что надо лезть в бутылку и доводить дело до войны между ядерными державами.
Опять же, насчет тезиса про "ответственные ядерные державы", которые периодически ставят регион под угрозу локальной ядерной войны.Сравните с КНДР, которая с 1953 года ни с кем не воевала, которую почему то обвиняют в безответственности и агрессивности. "

Фото :

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/4806160.html

----------


## OKA

"  В Кремле призывают Индию и Пакистан к сдержанности в связи с обострением ситуации на границе между этими странами, заявил пресс-секретарь президента РФ Дмитрий Песков.
       "Мы крайне обеспокоены в связи с поступающими новостями. Очень внимательно отслеживаем обстановку и, конечно, призываем все стороны к сдержанности", - сказал Д.Песков в среду журналистам.
       Ранее сообщалось, что пакистанские ВВС сбили в среду два индийских самолета и взяли в плен двух пилотов, которые успели катапультироваться. Индия в среду также заявила о сбитом пакистанском самолете.
       Во вторник группа самолетов ВВС Индии нанесла удар по позициям боевиков группировки "Джаиш-е-Мухаммад" на пакистанской территории.
       Секретарь по иностранным делам МИД Индии Виджай Гокхале позднее заявил, что налет был произведен из-за нежелания пакистанских властей разобраться с террористической угрозой на своей территории, а также из-за подготовки боевиков новых акций против Индии.
       Он напомнил, что "Джаиш-е-Мухаммад" несет ответственность за террористический акт 14 февраля в Кашмире, который унес жизни более 40 сотрудников сил индийских служб безопасности.
       СМИ сообщали, что в индийском военном командовании указали на причастность спецслужб и военных Пакистана к теракту.
       Кашмир - территория, населенная мусульманским большинством, разделена между Индией и Пакистаном. Со времени обретения независимости двумя странами в 1947 году урегулирование в этом районе остается основной проблемой в их отношениях.
       Между Индией и Пакистаном было три крупномасштабных вооруженных конфликта - Первая кашмирская война 1947-1949 годов, Вторая кашмирская война 1965 года и третий конфликт в 1971 году, связанный с войной за независимость Бангладеш."

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=502857

----------


## OKA

По новостям :

https://twitter.com/ShivAroor/status...82867124760577

----------


## OKA

Кое-что познавательное из сети :

https://profile.ru/politics/abroad/t...n-vojny-68817/

По наводке : 

https://vif2ne.org/nvk/forum/0/co/2885339.htm

----------


## OKA

" Премьер-министр Пакистана Имран Хан призвал провести переговоры с властями Индии для деэскалации конфликта между двумя странами. Премьер выразил надежду на то, что «здравый смысл восторжествует».

«История говорит нам, что войны строятся на ошибках. Мой вопрос заключается в том, можем ли мы позволить себе эти ошибки, учитывая имеющееся у нас вооружение. Нам нужно сесть и поговорить»,— сказал господин Хан (цитата по Reuters)... "

Подрбонее :

https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/3896027

Есть вероятность, что остановятся ...

Может Трамп заскочит на огонёк)


Познавательно :

https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/3895901?from=doc_vrez

----------


## kross

Пакистанский Ф-16 был сбит истребителем Индийских ВВС  МиГ-21"Бизон",  но одного "Бизона"  в этом же бою Индусы потеряли. 1-1, конкретно по этому бою.
https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...w/68184136.cms

----------


## В.Марков

По факту 1-0 в пользу Пакистана. Надеюсь до самосуда над пилотом не дойдет.

----------


## kross

> По факту 1-0 в пользу Пакистана. Надеюсь до самосуда над пилотом не дойдет.


 Индусы пока подтверждают только потерянный МиГ-21.

----------


## ZHeN

Миг-21 сбит JF-17
судя по всему, первая воздушная победа на этом типе:



фотографии с места крушения мига:
https://imp-navigator.livejournal.com/805809.html

----------


## kross

Интересно, почему  нет фото сбитого Ф-16, ведь Пакистанцы признали потерю истребителя?

----------


## Pilot

Индусы заявляют, что он упал на территории Пакистана, но они наблюдали парашют.

Похоже, что Индия потеряла 2 ЛА. Это МиГ и Ми. Второй самолет пока нигде не фигурирует или индусы его прячут. По Ф-16 тоже нет фото

----------


## gangrel123

> Интересно, почему  нет фото сбитого Ф-16, ведь Пакистанцы признали потерю истребителя?


Разве пакистанцы признали потерю? Ссылкой не поделитесь?

----------


## ZHeN

Пакистанцы мало того, что не признали потерю, они сказали, что сегодня F-16 на боевые вылеты вообще не поднимались
поднимались JF-17

----------


## OKA

Cегодня движуха на ютубе :

https://www.youtube.com/results?sp=E...ts+Down+PAKF16

В видеонарезках лепят  всё подряд. Работа такая) И болтают тоже)

----------


## kross

> Пакистанцы мало того, что не признали потерю, они сказали, что сегодня F-16 на боевые вылеты вообще не поднимались
> поднимались JF-17


  Ну с утра  они говорили,  что два  самолета были сбиты Пакистанскими ПВО, а не истребителями.
https://topwar.ru/154699-pakistan-ut...vvs-indii.html

----------


## kross

> Пакистанцы мало того, что не признали потерю, они сказали, что сегодня F-16 на боевые вылеты вообще не поднимались
> поднимались JF-17


 А вот здесь Пакистан таки признает потерю Ф-16,  но пишет, что он был сбит на территорией страны и это акт агрессии со стороны Индии.  Еще не вечер. 
https://topwar.ru/154708-v-indii-gov...lem-su-30.html

----------


## Red307

На топваре Пакистан признает? На чистейшем русском языке?))

----------


## Red307

> Пакистанцы мало того, что не признали потерю, они сказали, что сегодня F-16 на боевые вылеты вообще не поднимались
> поднимались JF-17


JF-17 довольно похож на Ф-16. С большого расстояния легко можно спутать

----------


## В.Марков

Смартфоны есть у всех. На конец дня  подтверждается один МиГ-21, скорее всего так и будет. Все остальное, это разговоры про рыбалку.

----------


## stream

https://topwar.ru/154708-v-indii-gov...zen.yandex.com

F-16 ВВС Пакистана был сбит истребителем Су-30

----------


## OKA

> Смартфоны есть у всех. На конец дня  подтверждается один МиГ-21, скорее всего так и будет. Все остальное, это разговоры про рыбалку.


Ну там ещё упавший по неясным причинам вертолёт был, на своей территории, но с нелояльным населением..

----------


## Red307

Пишут, остатки Амраам, которой сбили миг-21

----------


## ZHeN

JF-17 не вооружается AIM-120C-5 ...

----------


## Red307

> JF-17 не вооружается AIM-120C-5 ...


Отсюда следует, что миг был сбит Ф-16. А вся шумиха со стороны Пакистана про JF-17 - маркетинговый ход, что бы лучше продавались. Паки-то в производстве тоже участвуют.



В интернете уже пробили по маркировке. Данная ракета производилась по контракту на 102 ракеты для Чехии, Венгрии, Иордании, Малайзии и Канады. Подписан в 2005 году с завершением работ по нему в 2008.

Пакистан купил Ф-16 у Иордании, видимо с боекомплектом.

----------


## ZHeN

https://www.ndtv.com/india-news/24-p...ghters-2000703
Индусы публикуют новые данные о вчерашнем воздушном сражении:
24 самолёта ПАКов, среди которых 8 F-16, 4 Mirage III, 4 JF-17 + самолёты сопровождения (в основном F-16)
Индусы встретили на четырёх Су-30, двух Миражах и двух Миг-21
Пакистанский Ф-16 выпустил ракеты по двум мигам - одного сбил, а второй увернулся...
предполагаемо "сбитый" Ф-16 был двухместным

----------


## cobra_73

> Пишут, остатки Амраам, которой сбили миг-21


Откель такая уверенность. Там пуск нифига не один был

----------


## ZHeN

там вроде как раз сказали, что от второго амраама другой миг увернулся, и он упал в 7км за линией контроля на индийской территории - может его нам и показывают

----------


## Red307

> Откель такая уверенность. Там пуск нифига не один был


Поэтому я и написал, что "пишут".

----------


## Red307

Интересные чудеса. Если вчера в сети по обломкам угадывали Миг-21, лючки считали, то сегодня по этой же фоте распознали Ф-16

https://andrei-bt.livejournal.com/1152285.html

----------


## Казанец

Самое забавное в том, что уже третий день идёт воздушная война, какой не было аж 1971 года, причём у драчунов уже и ядерки есть в арсенале, и средства доставки, а из журналистов и/или информационных агентств на месте событий - вообще никого. Ни бибиси, ни рашатудея, ни альджазиры, ни синьхуа, ни сиэнэн - вообще никого, а ведь с обеих воюющих сторон народец-то стопроцентно продажный, на лётное поле за доллар кого хочешь пустят. Тишина-а-а... Одни сетевые слухи и пустопорожняя болтовня. Реальной журналистики с места событий вообще не осталось. Зато как уж из тёплой домашней студии на камеру по...издить любят, и рожи уж прям такие умные делают, прям такие серьёзные...

----------


## Red307

Так обе стороны бойцы старой закалки. Прячут потери, наводят туман... Потом в учебниках истории напишут что у каждого потери были 1:10 в свою пользу.

----------


## cobra_73

> Интересные чудеса. Если вчера в сети по обломкам угадывали Миг-21, лючки считали, то сегодня по этой же фоте распознали Ф-16
> 
> https://andrei-bt.livejournal.com/1152285.html



Да ладно. Там же стопроцентно МиГ-21

----------


## lindr

> Да ладно. Там же стопроцентно МиГ-21


МиГ-21UPG регистрация CU2328 часть 51-th squadron

----------


## Red307

> Да ладно. Там же стопроцентно МиГ-21


Это было из серии "юмор"

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

В Сети появилось пакистанское видео, на котором запечатлено попадание ракеты «воздух-воздух» в индийский истребитель МиГ-21.

----------


## kross

Индусы пишут, что у них есть доказательства сбития  Пакистанского Ф-16.  Если это так, то "старички" Миг-21 еще в деле.  Пакам конечно трудно признать, что их Ф-16, Был сбит  истребителем МиГ-21.
https://afirsov.livejournal.com/425384.html

----------


## IsyaRab

> В Сети появилось пакистанское видео, на котором запечатлено попадание ракеты «воздух-воздух» в индийский истребитель МиГ-21.


Вообще в комментах заинтересованные стороны перетирают тот факт что парашютов было несколько (со слов очевидцев), причем пакистанцы согласны, но говорят что оба пилота с МиГаря, на что индусы резонно отвечают что бизон одноместный. Смотрим шоу дальше...

----------


## ZHeN

> Индусы пишут, что у них есть доказательства сбития  Пакистанского Ф-16.  Если это так, то "старички" Миг-21 еще в деле.  Пакам конечно трудно признать, что их Ф-16, Был сбит  истребителем МиГ-21.
> https://afirsov.livejournal.com/425384.html


да, Индусы так пишут
и это поразительная логика
мне кажется, они аутисты:
-вот ракета амраам, которой сбили наш Миг-21! это и есть неопровержимое доказательство того, что самолёт, сбитый мигом, был ничем иным, кроме как F-16 !

----------


## Red307

В сухом остатке имеем сбитый миг-21 и свежие куски АМРААМ.

----------


## IsyaRab

> да, Индусы так пишут
> и это поразительная логика
> мне кажется, они аутисты:
> -вот ракета амраам, которой сбили наш Миг-21! это и есть неопровержимое доказательство того, что самолёт, сбитый мигом, был ничем иным, кроме как F-16 !


На самом деле индусы не совсем так пишут. JF-17 вооружены другими ракетами, АМРААМ стоит именно на Ф-16, а пакистанцы говорят что Ф-16 вообще в воздух не поднимались. Так что определенная логика у индусов присутствует, конечно при условии, что они вообще кого-то сбили.

----------


## ZHeN

обломками амраамов они доказывают, что F-16 в воздух таки поднимались, а пакистан врёт
но эти обломки никак не доказывают, что "миг-21 сбил F-16" - это логика шизофреника

----------


## IsyaRab

Совершенно верно. Но когда очень хочется во что-то верить, любые факты укладывающиеся в схему приобретают огромное значение и трактуются очень широко.

----------


## kross

Дотошные люди таки находят доказательства о сбитом Пакистанском Ф-16.  На фото точно не МиГ-21.

Истребитель пакистанских ВВС Ф-16 был сбит самолетом МиГ-21 индийской армии - ЯПлакалъ
 Вот Ф-16  в прицеле МиГ-21 (если я не ошибаюсь, это Египет).

----------


## CRC

Не Египет, фото с польского МиГ-21

----------


## OKA

"  Министр иностранных дел Пакистана Шах Мехмуд Куреши согласился с инициативой России взять роль посредника в снижении напряженности между Дели и Исламабадом, передают в пятницу пакистанские СМИ.
       "Лавров (глава МИД России Сергей Лавров, - "ИФ") предложил посредничество. Я не знаю о (позиции) Индии, но я хочу сказать, что Пакистан готов принять предложение России о мирных переговорах", - приводит слова М.Куреши пакистанская газета The Dawn.
       Ранее глава МИД РФ Сергей Лавров заявил, что Россия может предоставить площадку для организации переговоров между Пакистаном и Индией для урегулирования обострившегося между ними конфликта, если Дели и Исламабад выразят такое желание.
       "Если они захотят, то, конечно", - заявил С.Лавров журналистам, отвечая на вопрос о предоставлении переговорной площадки.

 Ранее власти Пакистана сообщили, что два самолета ВВС Индии были сбиты в среду вооруженными силами Пакистана в районе Кашмира; при этом они проинформировали о задержании двух индийских пилотов. Также МИД Пакистана распространил информацию, что ВВС Пакистана, находясь в пакистанском воздушном пространстве, наносили удар по целям в районе демаркационной линии между Пакистаном и Индией.
       В свою очередь МИД Индии сообщал, что в результате инцидента в районе Кашмира ВВС Индии сбили один пакистанский истребитель, но при этом потеряли один собственный самолет. "

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=503082

В спорах за количество сбитых что-то не слышно о причинах конфликта ...

Познавательное обсуждение :

https://imp-navigator.livejournal.co....html#comments

Познавательное описание эпической "войны в воздухе :

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3548571.html

Интересный момент :

"..Сообщается, что попавший в плен винг-коммандер Абхинандан Вартхаман является сыном отставного индийского маршала авиации Симхакутти Вартхамана - бывшего, в числе прочего, главным летчиком-испытателем ВВС Индии и до отставки курировавшего с индийской стороны совместную с Россией программу создания истребителя пятого поколения FGFA (на основе Т-50)..."

----------


## Red307

"Причины конфликта" не меняются после ухода англичан оттуда.

----------


## cobra_73

> "Причины конфликта" не меняются после ухода англичан оттуда.


Так ударили вполне зная что делают

----------


## IsyaRab

Собственно почему Пакистан скрывает участие Ф-16:
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...-feb-27-strike
якобы США продали Ф-16 с условие применения исключительно против террористов, но не против иного государства. Правда не очень понятно против каких таких террористов можно АМРААМ-120 использовать...

На пресс конференции вице-маршал Капур продолжает утверждать что Ф-16 сбит, что у Индии есть электронные сигнатуры данных радара в подтверждение того, что Ф-16 были. Однако он вроде не сказал (по тексту) чем подтверждается уничтожение Ф-16
https://www.ndtv.com/india-news/paki...-force-2000881

----------


## Red307

Причем 30МКИ вполне может распознать тип ф-16 и на СОКе это можно увидеть

----------


## ZHeN

> Причем 30МКИ вполне может распознать тип ф-16 и на СОКе это можно увидеть


как в наших самолётах NCTR называется ?

----------


## OKA

> Так ударили вполне зная что делают


Имелись ввиду именно причины нынешнего авиаудара индийских ВВС по базам террористов на пакистанской территории.

----------


## Red307

> как в наших самолётах NCTR называется ?


РТЦ - распознавание типа цели.

----------


## ZHeN

> РТЦ - распознавание типа цели.


но это надо же в режим непрерывной пеленгации цели переводить ? и чтоб он лопатками на радар шёл, верно ? и чтоб дистанция не слишком большая

----------


## Red307

Все так и есть.

----------


## IsyaRab

Я не спец, но сильно сомневаюсь, что пересчет лопаток единственно возможный способ определения типа. Скорее всего отраженный сигнал раскладывается математикой (самое простое по фурье), а как именно должно быть большой тайной.

----------


## ZHeN

не единственно возможный, конечно, но самый распространённый (по крайней мере в NCTR)

----------


## GThomson

> Я не спец, но сильно сомневаюсь, что пересчет лопаток единственно возможный способ определения типа. Скорее всего отраженный сигнал раскладывается математикой (самое простое по фурье), а как именно должно быть большой тайной.


всего лишь спектральный анализ части сигнала отражённого от вращающихся лопаток компрессора-турбины.

----------


## Red307

> Я не спец, но сильно сомневаюсь, что пересчет лопаток единственно возможный способ определения типа. Скорее всего отраженный сигнал раскладывается математикой (самое простое по фурье), а как именно должно быть большой тайной.


Можно помечтать...
Ещё есть куча статей по инверсному синтезированию апертуры движущихся целей.

----------


## OKA

Ну, у индусов имеется много возможностей  поглядеть, что там в воздухе болталось))

https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%92...A0%D0%9B%D0%9E

https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A4...0%D0%B7%D0%B0)

Кто ж знает-то, кроме серъёзных "игроков" и непосредственных участников конфликта, перемещения боевых самолётов.

Не зря пакистанцы подчёркнуто не нарушали условную "ленточку" (судя по их заявлениям ) .

----------


## OKA

Индийский лётчик освобождён и прибыл на родную землю.

----------


## IsyaRab

> Можно помечтать...
> Ещё есть куча статей по инверсному синтезированию апертуры движущихся целей.


Это уже немного оффтоп получается, но для синтеза апертуры нужно как раз время, в смысле накопления разностных составляющих (например пересчет лопаток). Получить тип с мгновенного слепка это задача чисто математическая, да анализ спектра в первую очередь, но не только. (?)

----------


## Red307

> Это уже немного оффтоп получается, но для синтеза апертуры нужно как раз время, в смысле накопления разностных составляющих (например пересчет лопаток). Получить тип с мгновенного слепка это задача чисто математическая, да анализ спектра в первую очередь, но не только. (?)


В теории, никому это не интересно. Есть система госопознования, у которой дальность дальше чем у РТЦ в разы. Если чужой, можно бить. А кто там, Ф-15 или Ф-16 на земле разберутся.

----------


## OKA

" Конфликт Индии и Пакистана – выводы для России

    В еженедельном журнале "Профиль" опубликована статья заместителя директора Центра АСТ Константина Макиенко "Брать не числом, а уменьем" о том, какие уроки Россия может извлечь из недавнего конфликта Индии и Пакистана.

    Большинство наблюдателей, говоря о февральском конфликте Индии и Пакистана (о его предпосылках «Профиль» подробно писал в номере от 25 февраля 2019 г.), делают акцент на том, что Индия обладает и большей ресурсной базой, и количественно более мощными вооруженными силами, чем Пакистан. Однако реальные потенциалы определяются качественными характеристиками сторон, и прежде всего подготовкой личного состава. Именно качественное превосходство продемонстрировали в прошлом месяце пакистанские ВВС. Индийцы, напротив, показали, что большое количество современной техники отнюдь не гарантирует успех.

    Так, 26 февраля индийские ВВС нанесли удар по трем лагерям различных исламских группировок на контролируемой Пакистаном территории Кашмира и на территории самого Пакистана. Атаки произвели 12 многоцелевых истребителей Mirage 2000H, которые сбросили управляемые бомбы израильского производства Spice. Кроме того, были применены израильские авиационные ракеты класса «воздух-поверхность» Popeye. Ударная группа обеспечивалась двумя самолетами ДРЛО, в том числе одним самолетом российско-израильского производства А-50Э, и двумя воздушными заправщиками Ил-78 МКИ. Прикрытие осуществляли 4-8 наиболее мощных тактических самолетов ВВС Индии Су-30 МКИ.
    Этот удар оказался неэффективным (информация на этот счет разнится. - «Профиль»). Пока неясно, что послужило тому причиной - отказ хваленого израильского оружия, качество которого вообще сильно переоценено, плохая подготовка пилотов индийских Mirage 2000 или дурная организация рейда (то есть низкое качество командного состава ВВС Индии). Как бы то ни было, но высокоточные израильские тактические бомбы Spice и ракеты продемонстрировали круговое вероятное отклонение, которого скорее можно было бы ожидать от межконтинентальной баллистической ракеты не самой современной модели.

    Пакистанские ВВС во время воздушного боя 27 февраля, напротив, показали высокое тактическое мастерство, буквально играя с индийцами, и когда издевательски имитировали бомбардировку, и когда выманили бросившиеся на перехват индийские самолеты под удар засадной группы. Пакистанские летчики всегда отличались очень хорошей подготовкой и отличной репутацией, заработанными в том числе в боях с еврейскими асами в нескольких арабо-израильских войнах. Индийские сухопутные войска и особенно ВМС не раз наносили пакистанцам болезненные или даже катастрофические удары, но в небе ВВС Пакистана никогда, даже в 1971 году, не отдавали инициативу противнику.
    Вообще, представление об индийском военном доминировании родилось только после третьей индопакистанской войны, в 1971 году, когда индийские войска действительно одержали бесспорную и сокрушительную победу, вынудив капитулировать 90-тысячный пакистанский контингент в Восточной Бенгалии. В целом весь кризис 1971 года вокруг Восточного Пакистана был блестяще отыгран Индией, которая не только провела самую успешную в своей истории военную кампанию, но и осуществила красивую, разыгранную как по нотам внешнеполитическую стратегическую операцию, деморализовавшую пакистанскую элиту и армию. Кстати, хотя в Индии сейчас об этом не очень принято вспоминать, но победу в той войне ей обеспечили советское оружие и военно-политическая поддержка СССР, удержавшая от вмешательства США и Китай.
    Однако две предыдущие войны, 1947-1948 и 1965 годов, были сведены вничью и скорее свидетельствовали о паритете. Не столь однозначными были и результаты весьма специфического Каргильского конфликта 1999 года. Поле боя, конечно, осталось за индийскими войсками, внешнеполитический успех также был на стороне Дели. Но военизированные пакистанские формирования, прежде всего Легкая Северная пехота, продемонстрировали тогда необыкновенное упорство и готовность к самопожертвованию. Да и весь замысел пакистанской операции, катастрофический с политической точки зрения, на тактическом уровне смотрелся скорее красиво. Однако главным итогом каргильского кризиса стала демонстрация того, что, несмотря на гигантский ресурсный дисбаланс, Пакистан сумел добиться относительного конвенционального паритета с Индией. Именно это обстоятельство удержало индийцев от эскалации и попытки тотального военного решения.
    Парадокс или, напротив, закономерность заключается в том, что рост экономического, финансового, промышленного, технологического и в конечном счете военного потенциала Индии вынуждает Пакистан отвечать повышением профессионального уровня своих вооруженных сил, их мотивации и организации. Это очень заметно в такой области, как военно-техническая политика, строительство национальной оборонной промышленности и закупки вооружений за рубежом.

    Будучи вторым по значению мировым импортером оружия в мире, Индия проводит весьма хаотичную и беспорядочную закупочную политику. Международные конкурсы длятся десятилетиями, а их результаты почти всегда аннулируются или подвергаются ревизии.
    Классикой жанра в этом отношении стал легендарный тендер на закупку и организацию лицензионного производства среднего многоцелевого истребителя - MMRCA. После 15 лет консультаций, сравнений, переговоров и натурных испытаний вместо 126 машин, 108 из которых должны были производиться в самой Индии, была осуществлена прямая покупка 36 сверхдорогих французских Rafale с аэродинамикой родом из семидесятых годов прошлого века, проблемным двигателем и неочевидной перспективой дальнейшей модернизации. Вообще, любой индийский тендер на закупку вооружений сразу начинает напоминать сон разума, рождающий чудовищ. Даже после принятия принципиального политического решения коммерческие переговоры длятся по 5-7 лет. За пять лет после анонсирования кампании Make in India в ее рамках не был реализован и даже не продемонстрировал существенного прогресса ни один проект.

    Успехи индийской оборонной промышленности также трудно назвать впечатляющими. Дорогостоящие долгострои хорошо известны - легкий истребитель Tejas, основной танк Arjun, национальные системы ПВО, ПТРК Nag, автоматическая винтовка INSAS. Во всех этих случаях имеют место перерасход средств, выход из графика, технические провалы или создание систем, никак национальные вооруженные силы не удовлетворяющих. С большим трудом реализуются некоторые лицензионные программы. Так, строительство на индийской верфи Mazagon французской неатомной подводной лодки типа Scorpene заняло 12 лет, если считать от момента подписания контракта до официального принятия головной лодки Kalvari в состав ВМС Индии. Самых больших успехов индийская оборонная промышленность добилась при выполнении программ лицензионного или совместного производства российской техники. Главными символами успеха являются, конечно, проекты истребителя Су-30 МКИ и противокорабельной ракеты BrahMos.
    Пакистанская закупочная политика на этом фоне выглядит гораздо более эффективной и рациональной. Пакистанцы умеют заключать контракты порой буквально в течение нескольких недель. Имея главным своим партнером по военно-техническому сотрудничеству Китай с его до недавнего времени относительно недорогими предложениями, Исламабад в целом обеспечил свои вооруженные силы достойной техникой в количествах, делающих неприемлемо дорогой любую широкомасштабную индийскую атаку. Пожалуй, в настоящее время только ВМС Индии сохраняют достигнутый в 1971 году абсолютный перевес над пакистанским флотом. Но и это доминирование будет поставлено под вопрос после получения Исламабадом восьми заказанных в Китае подводных лодок S20.

    Пакистанские оборонно-промышленные программы также смотрятся неплохо, если учесть низкий уровень индустриального развития страны и ее ограниченность в ресурсах. Было бы преувеличением называть истребитель JF-17 шедевром авиастроения, но он добился победы в воздушном бою, уже произведен в количестве более 100 единиц и имеет первые экспортные заказы. Ничем подобным индийский Tejas похвалиться не может. Более успешна и программа основного танка Al-Khalid, пакистанских РСЗО и стрелкового оружия.

    Выводы для России
    Первый вывод, который необходимо сделать из февральского кризиса, глядя на него из России: нужно избегать самодовольства и комплекса превосходства над врагом, даже если противник обладает на порядок меньшими ресурсами. На волне экономических успехов именно такой комплекс развился у индийской элиты, военных и общественности в отношении Пакистана. И это сильно напоминает снисходительно-ироничное отношение российских комментаторов к вооруженным силам Украины, которые потерпели унизительное поражение от ополченцев Донбасса. Украинская армия уже давно не та, что была в Иловайске и Дебальцево, она прочно владеет тактической инициативой, а украинские спецслужбы методично уничтожают героев «Русской весны». Но средний россиянин по-прежнему убежден в убожестве украинской армии. Такие иллюзии очень опасны и чреваты горькими сюрпризами.
    Во-вторых, России следует пересмотреть подходы к военно-техническому сотрудничеству с Пакистаном. Эта страна воспринимается у нас как оплот терроризма, малоресурсное, бесперспективное для ВТС государство с сильными автократическими тенденциями. Но на самом деле это страна, где имеет место сменяемость власти, внутриполитическая конкуренция и разделение властей.
    Что касается представлений о низкой платежеспособности Пакистана, то они обусловлены тем, что это действительно бедная страна. Однако бедная - не значит неплатежеспособная. В конце концов, большинство покупателей российских вооружений, включая крупнейшего - Индию, не относятся к числу богатейших стран мира. Реальная платежеспособность в области импорта вооружений определяется масштабами экономики, способностью политической системы страны сконцентрировать ресурсы на задачах военной модернизации, а также доступом к иностранным финансовым ресурсам и помощи. В этом контексте стоит обратить внимание на последние пакистанские контракты. В Турции куплено 30 вертолетов Т129 на сумму $1,6 млрд. Заказ в КНР на восемь подводных лодок обошелся в $5 млрд. Как минимум часть этих денег могла бы получить Россия. Более того, отказываясь от пакистанских заказов, Москва не просто теряет деньги. Она отдает их своему наиболее вероятному военному противнику - Украине, потому что именно на Украину уйдет часть заказов, за которые отказалась бороться Россия.

    Наиболее весомым аргументом против развития ВТС с Пакистаном до последнего времени являлся учет военно-политических интересов Индии. Однако там все активнее развивается процесс диверсификации источников вооружений. Причем этот процесс достиг такой глубины, что позволяет уже говорить об утрате стратегического партнерства с этой страной.
    Фактически речь в настоящее время идет о необходимости эмансипации России перед лицом индийского давления и о необходимости достижения ею равноправного статуса с другими партнерами Индии по ВТС. Особый эксклюзивный учет военно-политических интересов Индии был возможен до тех пор, пока она столь же эксклюзивно учитывала коммерческие интересы России. Отказ от особых военно-технических отношений с Москвой неизбежно должен повлечь и реакцию последней. "

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3565868.html

----------


## Red307

Паки выкладывают вооружение со сбитого миг-21.
Похоже все ракеты упали вместе с самолётом. Стрельнуть не успел.

----------


## ZHeN

> Паки выкладывают вооружение со сбитого миг-21.
> Похоже все ракеты упали вместе с самолётом. Стрельнуть не успел.


две справа сильно хуже сохранились, - видимо, на эту часть крыла пришлось столкновение с землёй

----------


## kross

Мужики,  да там одна из ракет Р-77,   МиГ-21UPG  их не несет (хотя и фотографировался с ними, но применять их не может).  Так что Пакам тоже незачет.  МиГа было два,  так как летают минимум парами,  так что  пара ракет Р-73  в цель  ушла как минимум, если считать, что они несли по четыре ракеты.

----------


## Red307

> Мужики,  да там одна из ракет Р-77,   МиГ-21UPG  их не несет (хотя и фотографировался с ними, но применять их не может).  Так что Пакам тоже незачет.  МиГа было два,  так как летают минимум парами,  так что  пара ракет Р-73  в цель  ушла как минимум, если считать, что они несли по четыре ракеты.


Р-77 не несёт. РВВ-АЕ - спокойно. На фото РВВ-АЕ.

----------


## ZHeN

да, хорошая попытка (нет)

----------


## Polikarpoff

> две справа сильно хуже сохранились, - видимо, на эту часть крыла пришлось столкновение с землёй


Либо же, крайне-правая и поразила ф-16, т.к. БЧ отсутствует полностью, а сохранились только часть ГСН и двигателя.

----------


## Red307

> Либо же, крайне-правая и поразила ф-16, т.к. БЧ отсутствует полностью, а сохранились только часть ГСН и двигателя.


Что-то очень чистая и ровная она после взрыва.

----------


## VladS

Осталась на пилоне

----------


## VladS

И другая Р-73

----------


## kross

Интересно,  самолет падал как огненный шар,  но ракеты при этом целы и невредимы.  Фантастика, а не воздушный бой.  В подмосковье, когда упал МиГ-29КУБ б.н. 204, там ни от истребителя ни тем более от ракет ничего практически не осталось  (он нес две РВВ АЕ и де Р-73). А тут прям чудеса,  падает объятый пламенем самоль и все вооружение остается целехоньким,  которое Паки представили, спустя не малое время после событий.  Наверное  долго лепили эти штуковины.

----------


## GThomson

> Либо же, крайне-правая и поразила ф-16, т.к. БЧ отсутствует полностью, а сохранились только часть ГСН и двигателя.


"а был ли мальчик" (С) - F-16?
индусы звиздят от обиды, что им навешали, а ничего предъявить не могут.

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Осталась на пилоне


Что-то ни на Р-73 не похоже, ни на АПУ-73 (а на МБД3-У2К очень сильно).



> Что-то очень чистая и ровная она после взрыва.


Смотрим внимательно: У правой Р-73 задняя часть вхлам, ГСН практически не тронута, а остального в принципе нет. У левой - практически идиально сохранилась, а вот ГСН разрушена. Странно не кажется?

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Интересно,  самолет падал как огненный шар,  но ракеты при этом целы и невредимы.  Фантастика, а не воздушный бой.  В подмосковье, когда упал МиГ-29КУБ б.н. 204, там ни от истребителя ни тем более от ракет ничего практически не осталось  (он нес две РВВ АЕ и де Р-73). А тут прям чудеса,  падает объятый пламенем самоль и все вооружение остается целехоньким,  которое Паки представили, спустя не малое время после событий.  Наверное  долго лепили эти штуковины.


Сбитый сербский МиГ-29:

----------


## kross

Паки на следующий день после  боя признали потерю именно Ф-16 и то что МиГ-21  был уничтожен  огнем ПВО,  а не в воздушном бою.  Через день  информация резко изменилась.
   Ссылка на это их заявление  на этой ветке есть.  В бою со стороны Паков участвовали именно пара Ф-16, так как только они у Паков несут АИМ-120,  часть из которых Индийские Су-30МКИ  перехватили на своей территории, эти фото тоже выкладывались.  Насчет ракет со сбитого МиГа, то слишком долго они их искали, либо осваивали моделизм из картона.

----------


## Red307

Пакистанцы "признали" в этой ветке аж три раза. На топваре. Мы уже видели.

То, что паки скрывают участие Ф-16 - возможно. Но сбитие Ф-16го пока вообще никак не подтверждается.

----------


## ZHeN

> Паки на следующий день после  боя признали потерю именно Ф-16 и то что МиГ-21  был уничтожен  огнем ПВО,  а не в воздушном бою.  Через день  информация резко изменилась.
>    Ссылка на это их заявление  на этой ветке есть.


не затруднит приложить ?

----------


## Red307

> Что-то ни на Р-73 не похоже, ни на АПУ-73 (а на МБД3-У2К очень сильно).
> 
> Смотрим внимательно: У правой Р-73 задняя часть вхлам, ГСН практически не тронута, а остального в принципе нет. У левой - практически идиально сохранилась, а вот ГСН разрушена. Странно не кажется?


Самолёт упал на землю. Всякое может случиться..

----------


## kross

> не затруднит приложить ?


 Пожалуйста.
https://topwar.ru/154708-v-indii-gov...lem-su-30.html

----------


## Red307

> Пожалуйста.
> https://topwar.ru/154708-v-indii-gov...lem-su-30.html


А какие "зарубежные СМИ"? Там ни ссылки, ничего..

----------


## kross

> А какие "зарубежные СМИ"? Там ни ссылки, ничего..


Есть она там, правда малюсенькая такая и она ведет сюда.
https://www.livefistdefence.com
Кстати,  вот венные Индийские форумы, на них часто общаются служивые и там можно нарыть много инфы по самолетам, сделкам и проблемам с матчастью и т.д..
https://defenceforumindia.com/forum/
https://forums.bharat-rakshak.com/viewforum.php?f=3

----------


## Red307

> Есть она там, правда малюсенькая такая и она ведет сюда.
> https://www.livefistdefence.com
> Кстати,  вот венные Индийские форумы, на них часто общаются служивые и там можно нарыть много инфы по самолетам, сделкам и проблемам с матчастью и т.д..
> https://defenceforumindia.com/forum/
> https://forums.bharat-rakshak.com/viewforum.php?f=3


Индийский журналист какой-то...
Ну да бог с ним. Пока все же ф-16 под вопросом.

----------


## OTTO

Интересные фото ракет:на фото 1(где две ракеты) и фото 2 (где 4 ракеты на столах).На ф1 р-73 отсуствует БЧ (она сразу за рулями) и видны приёмные антенны РВ,на ф2 р-73 антенн РВ нет и явно видно что БЧ сработала -это разные ракеты.

----------


## Red307

> Интересные фото ракет:на фото 1(где две ракеты) и фото 2 (где 4 ракеты на столах).На ф1 р-73 отсуствует БЧ (она сразу за рулями) и видны приёмные антенны РВ,на ф2 р-73 антенн РВ нет и явно видно что БЧ сработала -это разные ракеты.


То есть у Пакистана обломки 3х ракет р-73 и двух РВВ-АЕ. Это уже минимум участие 2х самолётов от Индии..

----------


## ZHeN

> Пожалуйста.
> https://topwar.ru/154708-v-indii-gov...lem-su-30.html


хорошая шутка :D

----------


## kross

Интересно порылся на Индийском  Военном  Форуме.   Оказывается, когда  "Миражи"  наносили удары  по по позициям ПАКов, их сопровождали  МиГ-29UPG.  И Пакистанские  F-16  вылетевшие  на перехват, уклонились от  ближнего боя.  Информации конечно мало, но тем не менее  интересно.  Возможно  ляпы  Индийских авиаударов с "Миражей" , это следствие появления  F-16,  которые  скорее всего  выпустили ракеты дальнего боя, сорвав  атаку "Миражей", но отказались от сближения с МиГ-29 и ушли.  Задача все равно выполнена, удары как мы помним оказались не точными.  Это уже мои размышления.
https://defenceforumindia.com/forum/...s.45049/page-2

----------


## OKA

" Согласно оценке ВВС Индии, самолет командира крыла Абхинандана Вартхамана (Wing Commander Abhinandan Varthaman) потерял связь после того, как его радиосистема была заглушена во время воздушного боя 27 февраля с.г.

ВВС Индии (IAF) готовы к техническому рывку, поскольку министерство обороны решило модернизировать радиосистемы на всех самолетах. Это было частью рекомендаций, сделанных военно-воздушными силами после оценки авиационных боев в Балакоте, и почему МиГ-21бис  Bison командира крыла Абхинандана Вартхамана был  сбит во время воздушного боя.

В своей оценке ВВС обнаружили, что во время воздушного боя радиосистема самолета Абхинандана была заблокирована и потеряла связь с наземной диспетчерской вышкой.

После этого заместитель Главнокомандующего ВВС авиации В.Р. Чоудхари (VR Chowdhary) написал правительству информацию о выводах.

Решение обновить систему радиосвязи на всех самолетах ВВС было принято, чтобы не допустить повторения сбоя связи, подобного тому, который произошел с самолетом командира крыла Абинандана Вартхамана в решающем воздушном бою 27 февраля.

Министерство обороны недавно одобрило предложение, согласно которому DRDO будет самостоятельно производить радиопередатчики с программным обеспечением, которое гарантирует, что связь между пилотами и наземными станциями не будет заблокирована. "

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/3905116.html

----------


## OKA

" Истребители JF-17 ВВС Пакистана с отметками о сбитых МиГ-21 и Су-30МКИ ВВС Индии "

 

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/4512426.html

Фэйкньюс ?

----------


## OKA

Ещё на тему погранконфликтов :

" На фоне продолжающегося противостояния Индии и Китая на востоке Ладакхи – крайнем индийском севере – ВВС Индии приняли решение перебросить туда часть палубных истребителей МиГ-29К. Впервые индийские палубные истребители отправляются на «сухопутный» театр. МиГи предполагается задействовать с авиабаз Амбала и Адампур. А/б Амбала уже несколько дней назад получила первые истребители «Рафаль». 

Флот Индии имеет две эскадрильи МиГ-29К, базирующихся на Гоа (300-я и 303-я) – половина их них обычно размещается на авианосце «Викрамадитья», а остальные проходят подготовку с наземных аэродромов – второй авианосец «для себя» они будут ждать еще два года. Кроме «МиГов» на севере задействованы и самолеты-разведчики Р-8I. 

Использование флотских истребителей – характерный индикатор нехватки истребительных эскадрилий ВВС Индии. Как следствие – срочный заказ на 21 МиГ-29UPG, которые предполагается изготовить из имеющегося задела в Луховицах. Надо добавить, что в этом месяце МиГ-29К «сертифицирован» для применения индийских ракет «воздух-воздух» большой дальности «Астра». 

Так что это усиление индийской авиации в зоне конфликта не только количественное, но и качественное.". 

https://afirsov.livejournal.com/568479.html

----------


## OKA

" Начальник главного штаба ВВС Пакистана маршал авиации Анвар Хан посетил передовой аэродром ВВС Пакистана в Скарду  в спорном с Индией регионе Кашмир. В приграничный регион с Индией переброшена 16-я истребительная эскадрилья, в состав которой входят истребители совместного пакистано-китайского производства JF-17 (FC-1) Thunder.

С самого начала все опытные и серийные самолеты JF-17 (FC-1), построенные как в Китае, так и в Пакистане, штатно оснащаются российскими двигателями РД-93. В 2007 и 2010 годах АО "Рособоронэкспорт" заключило контракты на поставку в КНР суммарно 250 двигателей РД-93 (с опционом еще на 400) с правом их реэкспорта в Пакистан."

https://t.me/ChDambiev/739

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1989355.html

----------


## OKA

" Индусы хотят еще пару "Фалконов". Срочно
Речь о самолетах ДРЛОиУ на базе Ил-76 и израильской РЛС EL/W-2090 (собственно "Фалкон"). 

На закупку правительство Индии планирует выделить 2 млрд долл. - по одному фирме "Ильюшин" за самолеты (чего-то многовато, возможно с учетом дополнительного оборудования) и израильтянам за РЛС. Срочное решение вызвано обострением на границе с Китаем. Сейчас Индия имеет три самолета ДРЛОиУ "Фалкон" и два "тактических" самолета на базе "Эмбраеров" с собственной РЛС. Для сравнения - Китай имеет 28 самолетов ДРЛО, а Пакистан - семь. Кстати, успех воздушного боя полтора года назад пакистанцам обеспечило именно "комплексное" применение сил - по мимо истребителей еще и самолета ДРЛО, а также самолета РЭБ, который "глушил" связь индийских истребителей. Так что решение об усилении авиации "специального назначения" со стороны индусов уже давно перезрело... Возобновление производства Ил-76 в России как раз им на руку". 

https://afirsov.livejournal.com/575557.html

----------

